# 2009 Gmc 2500 6.0 L Crappy Gas Mileage - Opinions



## bridge bandit

Hi Folks
We have a 23rs and pull it with a 2009 GMC 2500 with the 6.0L engine. We only use the truck for towing and my wife drives it to work which is 60 seconds away so it only has 22000 Kms on it. We are getting 8-9mpg with it when we tow. We are not happy with the mileage and are wondering what others are getting with the same truck or is there a way to improve the gas mileage.
Thanks


----------



## Tangooutback

8-9 mpg sounds about right.

I had a Dodge 1500, which I got 7-8 mpg towing a 25RSS on flat terrain. I was not going any faster than 60 mph....that's top speed the Dodge could make with the trailer in tow.


----------



## mmblantz

You're not to get a whole lot better than that with a gasser while your towing from all that I've heard. My 7.4L averages about 8 while pulling our Outback. ---Mike


----------



## azthroop

We have a 2001 3/4 ton Suburban with the 8.1L engine and 4.10 gearing. We average in the city 9 - 10 mpg. Highway, our last trip to Mexico was last week, I got up to 13.5 mpg. Towing our 31 RQS, we never get above 8 mpg, at best! It is the cost of having the right TV for the job. A diesel will do better, but here in CA, diesel costs more than gold!

Azthroop


----------



## Blip

I Have a 2010 Ford F150 Super Crew 4X4 with the 5.O and I tow a 2011 301BQ and I average anywhere from 7 to 9 miles per gallon. I think you fit right in there.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

On our F-350 I get about 19mpg on freeway....12-14 in town....8-10 while towing.

Note...our towing always included going over BIG mountain passes, so that is always a MPG killer


----------



## dirtengineer

I think that is about what can be expected. If you want better, you should get a Diesel, but it still won't be that much better. I have a 21RS and a 1998 Dodge Diesel. I get 10-14 depending on terrain and speed. Usually 11ish on Alaska highways at 65.


----------



## outback loft

If you want gas mileage a truck is not the vehicle to have. Good mileage and truck just cannot go together. Even the new diesels are not doing so good. I have two 2011 f250's one is a 6.2 liter gas and the other is the 6.7 diesel both are getting the same mileage 12.4, the thing is that the gasser is cheaper to run, I paid $3.85/gal for regular today and diesel was $4.13/gal. When I want mileage I drive my Fiat convertible, from empty I cannot even put $25 into it, and I can drive it around for a week on a tank of gas.

I have worked my Silverado which is far from stock, but I have the 6.0 VortecMax motor in. I am pushing 23 mpg in town and about 15 when towing, but there has been a lot of work and programming on my end to make that happen. I did all this before I was towing, and now that I am towing I am glad I did it.


----------



## Piecemaker

bridge bandit

We have pretty much the same truck. We have a 2010 2500 6.0L. We get about 12-14 around town and it depends on traffic how we do pulling the tt. We pulled to NH and hit massive traffic back-ups (thanks Ct & Ma.)and my average dropped to 8.8 mpg without towing mode on. Then we moved states and got an average of 10.4 with towing mode on.

I do notice you have 4:10 gears which will make a difference


----------



## N7OQ

I use to tow with a Tahoe (5.3L) and with a similar size trailer 23rs and I got 10 to 11 mpg with it. I now tow with a Duramax diesel and get 14 to 15 mpg.


----------



## LaydBack

Last trip, I averaged 10.2 going and 11.1 mpg on the return trip. Mine is totally stock.


----------



## Y-Guy

How fast are you going? Drop the hammer down to 55 and you'll be amazed how much your mileage can improve. The gizmos and addon's really never make up that much difference in mileage. Consider you are towing a breadbox down the highway, something about as aerodynamic as a brick, you're loaded down with water, food, people, etc. Does your fuel have ethanol added? That adds to worse mileage too.


----------



## Ghosty

I have a 2008 Chevy 2500HD Diesel and tow a 35 foot fifth wheel ..

On the open road with no trailer at 65-70 I get about 19-20 mpg ...
In town with no trailer i get 14-15 mpg
Towing I get right at 11.5 to 12 mpg


----------



## bridge bandit

Thanks alot folks we really appreciate the input


----------



## rsm7

Thats about as good as it gets. My buddy has the same truck and he got 6.75 out one tank going thru the WV turnpike hills with a stiff headwind. During the same tank I averaged 7.5 with my diesel. That 6.0 is a good motor though. I was very impressed with the way he pulled those hills.


----------



## Nathan

Terrain and headwinds are huge. My current rig got 11-12 last year out east in the smokies. We got 8-11 this year going out west. The lowest mpg was the plains, NOT the mountains. Those were our best fuel economy days.....









Like everyone said, you're right in the ballpark for towing with a gasser.


----------



## thefulminator

I hope for 10.5 towing the 21RS with my 2009 Silverado 1500 crew cab with the 5.3L. Your mileage sounds about right to me.


----------



## OBcanOB

Our last trip in our 2011 F350 6.2ltr. gas, 1400 miles, mix with passes (sisique (sp?) we averaged 9.6. Kept it about 60 on the freeways. Took it easy up the hills. This wasn't much worse mileage that our 07 6.0 diesel. Because diesel is selling higher, our net cost was about $200 more for the trip. So, I don't think I could live long enough to pay for the difference in vehicle cost for the diesel, though I would love to have one.


----------



## Jewellfamily

I have the 6.0 and a 1/2 ton and tow the 312bh. I get about 8-10 mpg depending on wind, but only tow about 65. I have 3.73 gears. I'm going to do a few performance things to mine (cold air intake, some exhaust work, maybe a chip or programmer) over time, but the 6.0 just gets poor mileage while towing (and really not that great when not towing, but the power is fun). The easy and inexpensive option is to watch your speed and do some testing. Try a trip at 60, 65, and 70 and see where your vehicle likes towing your camper. I basically get 8-10 at 60 or 65, but drops to about 6.5 if I try to maintain 70 and doesnt handle as well.

Good luck.


----------



## WYOCAMPER

Your mileage sounds about right. The performance add ons may help power a little bit on a gasser, but will do little to improve MPG. In fact, you may see mileage go down. I have a 2005 F350 with the V10 gasser and 4.10's. It will pull like freight train, but gets about the same mpg as your 6L. About 8-9 towing in the mountains of WY and CO. Sounds like you are in line with most of the other folks on here. It hurts the pocket book with gas prices these days, but I suppose it's just the price we pay to play....


----------

